# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Barra de funções estranha

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Júlio,

Desde há uns dias para cá que a barra superior de funções (e acesso rápido à galeria, novas mensagens, etc.) ficou diferente do habitual, será normal ou alguma incompatibilidade com o meu browser - Mozilla Firefox?

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Ricardo,
que tipo de diferença é essa?  :Admirado:  

A mim, está tudo normal!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Que browser utilizas?

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Ricardo

penso que isso tem a ver com o browser. Eu tilizo os dois: Mozila e explorer. Até há uns dias atrás era igual nos dois. gora no Explorer está normal e no Mozila está igual ao que tu dizes.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Será que ainda continua?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Que browser utilizas?


Pois, utilizo o Internet Explorer... :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Júlio,

Está resolvido, obrigado!

Abraço,
Ricardo

----------

